# Aeroponix 1.14



## mark111111 (Feb 27, 2008)

just invested in one of these aeroponixs 1.14 systems, set up in a 2x2x2 grow tent, has anybody done a grow with one of these, if so any advice or opinions would be apriciated, never grown before


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 29, 2008)

welcome to the site...check the hydroponics forum..


----------



## got2loveit (Dec 2, 2008)

no but im interested in buying the 21 pot same model i would be really interested if u could give any info on how things are going for u? i read on the cellmax nutes for aero that u need 1 month from sowing to harvest and average yield of 30g. what set up are u using? also im worried about how big the roots/stem get and how big they can grow in this system? what hybrids are u using i was thinking lowlife seeds from www.cannabis-seeds.co.uk


----------



## mikso (Dec 2, 2008)

I got 1 aeroponix from: 
www.hydroponics.eu

you can be assured is a TOP aeroponics system!! I think highest quality aeroponic currently available.


----------

